# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Времена года

## Vitolda

Я очень часто думаю о том, как же мне везет в жизни на замечательных людей... На таких, с которыми рядом и легко, и тепло, и интересно, от общения с которыми растешь...

Одна из них - моя учительница фортепиано в музыкальной школе Татьяна Борисовна Астафичева. Она работала первый год, когда я поступила в подготовительный класс. А на выпускном вечере, а выпускала нас Татьяна Борисовна в тот год пятерых, мы дружно рыдали о том, что такое тесное общение заканчивается... 

А оно действительно было теплым и тесным. И не только на уроках! Частенько проводились классные собрания. И они не ограничивались простым концертом учеников в конце полугодия! К ним готовились с выдумкой и творчеством, составляя музыкальные кроссворды на объявленую тему, сочиняя собственную, пусть элементарную пока, музыку, стихи, оформляя выставку... На эти собрания приходили семьями - пообщаться и, конечно же, послушать музыку! 

Помню, как однажды зимним вечером отключили электроэнергию, а наш вечер, посвященный "Бирюлькам" Майкапара только-только начался и никому не хотелось расходиться... Мама Татьяны Борисовны жила в соседнем со школой стареньком двухэтажном доме. И у нее была керосинка. Вот со светом керосинки вечер и продолжился!

Иногда приглашали и гостей. Не только как слушателей! Так, в гостях у нас побывали пензенские композиторы Дмитрий Иващенко, Аркадий Штейнвиль и мой папа, Борис Голубев, муж Татьяны Борисовны - балалаечник, солист оркестра народных инструментов "Пенза" Александр Астафичев. И очень частым гостем была наша "музыкальная бабушка" - учительница Татьяны Борисовны - Антонина Васильевна Лукьянчикова.

"Времена года" Чайковского - любимый фортепианный цикл моей учительницы. И не могла она не заразить своей любовью нас, своих учеников. Впервые классное собрание посвященное этому циклу состоялось. когда я училась в 4 классе. Тогда все пьесы "Времен года" исполнили для нас наши "музыкальные мама и бабушка".

А когда я училась в седьмом, наше собрание из классного переросло в школьное. В зале, заполненном преподавателями, учениками музыкальной школы и нашими родными, снова прозвучали все 12 пьес фортепианного цикла. В исполнении старшеклассников, учеников класса Татьяны Борисовны Астафичевой.

Знакомя ребят с творчеством Чайковского и этим замечательным циклом, я всегда вспоминаю свое детство, замечательных людей рядом, вот эти вечера... А еще подготовку к концерту, когда мы не только технику оттачивали, а слушали музыку в разных исполнениях, сравнивали интерпретации пианистов, оркестровое звучание, пытались и свое что-то найти и показать в исполняемой музыке...

Вот и сейчас... Знаю, что уж к "Временам года" видео найти труда не составит... А хочется снова что-то свое найти ...

И какое же это СЧАСТЬЕ - иметь такие воспоминания!!!

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), мандаришка (17.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! С почином тебя! С открытием новой темы в твоём творчестве!

Твоё искусство видеоклипов не могло не развиваться, не расширяться…я  интуитивно это чувствовала и знала!

Этот круг просто не мог не расшириться по своему стилю и музыкальному кругозору!
И то, что ты обратилась к классической музыке, Чайковскому, «Временам года» - это просто великолепно!

А уж любимая «Баркарола» - красота неземная, связанная с любимой и незабываемой Венецией, с песней лодочников- гондольеров… это так чудесно!

Тот, кто побывал в Венеции – не сможет истребить тоску по этому сказочному городу и любовь к нему никогда… и я тому живое подтверждение…

Эти узкие улочки, наполненные водой с мелькающими рыбками, дома, где в каждом окне пышные букеты живых цветов просто райских цветов и оттенков, каналы, мостики Венеции, тихое скольжение гондол, и величие, таинственность Венецианских площадей и дворцов..

И как замечательно, что ты взяла для своего клипа именно картины Венеции, а не фотографии – тем самым выдержав единый стиль музыки и живописи…

Я всегда знала, что баркарола- итальянская песня, но так напрямую с видами Венеции никогда мысленно её не связывала… а сейчас посмотрела твой клип – даже сердце заныло – до боли знакомые и любимые пейзажи и эта музыка – я будто по новому услышала баркаролу Чайковского..  высокий стиль, вкус и культура преподнесения материала вызывает чувство такого глубокого умиротворения и эстетической наполненности.. просто великолепно…

На меня оказал этот клип очень сильное впечатление.. СПАСИБО! Получила такое удовольствие!

Уверена, что ты не остановишься на достигнутом и создашь свой цикл видео прочтения классической музыки!
Будем очень ждать и готовить для этого отдельную папочку… и для детей и для собственной релаксации и получения удовольствия от слушания и просмотра!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Тиса

*Ирочка, какая же ты умница!* Спасибо тебе и за Лето, и за Венецию... Лучше Аллы Анатольевны мне не сказать, поэтому тебе *ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО,  ВОСХИЩЕНИЕ, ВОСТОРГ!* 
Это здОрово, волшебно, так воздушно, легко...а между тем за каждой работой - труд, думы, мастерство, прекрасный вкус. *Ирина, ты - супер!!!*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну надо же, сколько эмоций вызвал лапочка ЕЖИК!!! И мне - ТАК приятно снова и снова чувствовать рядом близкие души. Вот и хочется снова рассказывать и показывать.

Много лет назад, придя работать в детский сад, я совершенно не понимала смысла и тонкостей этой работы. Шаг это был вынужденный, и на ту пору уверена я была, что это - шаг назад. В то время я заочно училась на 3 курсе Казанской консерватории, и даже учебу эту бросила, потому что необходимости в получении ТАКОГО объема знаний и умений совершенно не видела. Да мало того, что учебу бросила... Я и работая с детьми первое время на раздел "Слушание музыки" внимания особого не обращала, а то и вовсе пропускала его в своих занятиях. 

Слава богу, что потом как-то одумалась... Сначала просто стыдно стало перед детьми... У самой-то у меня СТОЛЬКО музыкальных впечатлений из детства! Ну и что, что большинство из них из семьи идут! А ведь большинство ребят дома классику не услышат. И если еще и я не приоткрою им туда дверь, то так и останеться частичка души непроснувшейся...
А позже поняла огромную значимость регулярного, не для галочки проведенного слушания музыки не только для развития кругозора и внутреннего мира ребенка, но и для всех остальных разделов музыкального занятия.

Очень люблю знакомить ребят с произведениями, показывающими картины природы. В самых разных ее проявлениях - и спокойные, пасторальные картинки, и мятежные, бурные. 
В первую очередь это циклы "Времена года" Вивальди и Чайковского. 

Не так давно узнала, что циклы эти близки не только тем, что каждому месяцу свое произведение посвящено (а у Вивальди ведь в каждом из 4-х его сезонных концертов - 3 части, для каждого месяца), но и тем, что музыкальным произведениям предпосланы эпиграфы поэтические. У Вивальди  это сонеты, которые предположительно им же и написаны.

Во такой сонет настраивает на восприятие концерта "Лето"

В полях лениво стадо бродит.
От тяжкого, удушливого зноя
Страдает, сохнет всё в природе,
Томится жаждой всё живое.
Кукушки голос звонко и призывно
Доносится из леса. Нежный разговор
Щегол и горлица ведут неторопливо,
И тёплым ветром напоён простор.
Вдруг налетает страстный и могучий
Борей, взрывая тишины покой.
Вокруг темно, злых мошек тучи.
И плачет пастушок, застигнутый грозой.
От страха, бедный, замирает:
Бьют молнии, грохочет гром,
И спелые колосья вырывает
Гроза безжалостно кругом.

Самым ярким моментом этого концерта, несомненно, является последняя часть, "Гроза". Вот "Грозу", именно такой - бурной стихией, о которой говорит Вивальди в сонете, которая звучит в его музыке - мне захотелось увидеть, а потом показать своим детям. 
Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь еще.

----------

гномик (03.11.2020), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Оперетта (13.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

_У меня даже в висках закололо, и сердце застучало в такт этим взрывам скрипки… как же Ирине удалось передать этот нерв, эти вспышки молнии, чётко в такт божественной музыке? 

Полное ощущение настоящей грозы!
Небо сердится, бросая свои огненные стрелы.. стихия, сметающая всё на своём пути! Но как она прекрасна своей мощью, своей неотвратимостью, насколько она величественна и великолепна!

И каждый кадр- как отсвет музыки, скрипичных молний… получился просто потрясающий гармоничный союз музыки и этого небесного зрелища!

Но вот скрипка запела одиноко – природа как будто отдыхает – и благословенный дождь,, питающий всё живое, обрушивается на землю, небольшое облегчение… и снова – мощь грозы, молнии, раскатов и бури… прекрасной в своём величии!

Сколько красоты  и мощи в природе и музыке!.. 
И вдруг - радуга рядом с молнией…надежда на просветление и успокоение после урагана…

Изумительная работа! Не дождусь, пока не только дам послушать, но и покажу ребятам такую красоту и величие!

Очень добросовестный, продуманный, тщательный подход к материалу...

А как строки  Вивальди к этой музыке расширяют наш кругозор… кто бы знал, что у Вивальди есть стихи собственного сочинения к его «Временам  года»?_

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка! Спасибо большое!!! Просто дух захватывает, и кажется, что ощущаешь запах дождя... какая-то удивительная свежесть в сочетании с иллюстрациями и музыкой!!! Потрясающе!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина! Пересмотрела несколько раз клип на музыку Вивальди. И на протяжение всего просмотра вертится в голове: "Как удается Вам так точно соединить музыку и изображение?" Увиденное не оставит ни одного равнодушным...За это Вам огромное спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## orhideja206

Ирина! Спасибо за такой яркий и понятный видео клип ,, Гроза,, - Великолепно!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Ириша, добрый день! Не было времени раньше вникнуть и посмотреть Ваши работы. Вы, конечно, ХУДОЖНИК. Потрясена "Грозой" Так точно* видеть* музыку!!! Умница! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

П.И. Чайковский "Времена года" "Июль. Песня косаря".

И не планировала я за это произведение браться, да бродила по интернету собирая картинки, -  и клад нашла. А в нем, кроме всего прочего, столько косарей, что и на "Песню" хватило, да и еще осталось...

----------


## aichka

> П.И. Чайковский "Времена года" "Июль. Песня косаря".
> 
> И не планировала я за это произведение браться, да бродила по интернету собирая картинки, - и клад нашла. А в нем, кроме всего прочего, столько косарей, что и на "Песню" хватило, да и еще осталось...


Спасибо, Ирочка, ещё одна пьеса из "Времен года" обретает свою жизнь! 
Замечательно представлен характер и   сюжетность пьесы.. дети теперь узнают и увидят - кто такие- косари...кладём в копилочку!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, столько нового и как всегда чудесно............ Благодаря вам теперь на занятиях дети с бОльшим удовольствием будут слушать музыку...

[IMG]http://*********org/3797375.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Огромное спасибо ваши добрые слова! Такое удовольствие получаю, слушая их. И эти слова, и музыка, с которой соприкасаюсь, делая клипы, и чувства которые рождают и музыка, и картины, и наше с вами общение и мою душу лечат. Спасибо!!!

А сегодня - снова Антонио Вивальди, "Времена года". На этот раз - 1 часть концерта "Зима". Вивальди предпослал этому концерту вот такой сонет:

Дрожишь, замерзая, в холодном снегу,
И севера ветра волна накатила.
От стужи зубами стучишь на бегу,
Колотишь ногами, согреться не в силах
Как сладко в уюте, тепле и тиши
От злой непогоды укрыться зимою.
Камина огонь, полусна миражи.
И души замёрзшие полны покоя.
На зимнем просторе ликует народ.
Упал, поскользнувшись, и катится снова.
И радостно слышать, как режется лёд
Под острым коньком, что железом окован.
А в небе Сирокко с Бореем сошлись,
Идёт не на шутку меж ними сраженье.
Хоть стужа и вьюга пока не сдались,
Дарит нам зима и свои наслажденья.

И первая часть, так же как и начало сонета, не о прекрасных красивых морозных днях, и не о зимних удовольствиях, развлечениях, а снова о стихии - морозе, ветрах, метели и вьюге. Вот что у меня получилось на эту тему:

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), гномик (03.11.2020), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> Антонио Вивальди, "Времена года"...1 часть концерта "Зима"
> 
> ...А в небе Сирокко с Бореем сошлись,
> Идёт не на шутку меж ними сраженье...
> 
> Вот что у меня получилось на эту тему...


ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! СОСТОЯЛОСЬ!  :Ok: 
(В общем, я не сомневалась... :Meeting: )

Аккорды, иллюстрации, *ИРИНА,* как обычно,
С одной строки - всё "в точку", гармонично,
Красиво, ярко, временами жутко:
С Бореем видно плохи шутки!
СПАСИБО,* ИРОЧКА!* ТВОРИ!
И НАМ МИНУТКИ РАДОСТИ ДАРИ!
 :Drag 02:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Честно говоря, я даже представить не могла себе, что такие самые сложные, красивые, загадочные и самые драматические произведения Вивальди могут обрести своё зрелищное воплощение...

Почти невозможно было представить себе "Грозу", но она состоялась - да ещё как!
Но как можно было сделать "Метель", да чтобы она гуляла ветром и пронизывала холодом? Это для меня фантастика..

Всё, о чём говорили с детьми - и о красоте и коварстве Зимы, и о продрогших животных и людях, и о налетевшей метели, которая сметает всё на своём пути - бездушная, властная, волевая, но прекрасная в своём пронизывающем холоде.. всё это, абсолютно всё передано в этом клипе... потрясающе!

И картины, и ритм смены картинок, динамика движения, и эти эффекты летящего в лицо снега - просто удивительно!

Как же здорово, что у нас теперь есть фильмы самых сложных произведений Вивальди, которые мы слушаем в саду... а уж пасторальные Весну и Осень сделать Иришке - будет уже проще... хотя она обязательно найдет потрясающие изюминки и останется в стиле изящной  классической старинной музыки! 

Будем ждать новые фильмы, чтобы собрать все времена года в один зрелищный цикл... такой красивый, качественно сделанный, культурно и эстетично, с художественным вкусом созданный!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за твой труд и такую красоту! Шок продолжается...

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## orhideja206

Ирочка!  БРАВО!  Зима Вивальди - нет слов от восхищения!  Присоединяюсь к сказанному Аллой Анатольевной, она все точно подчеркнула ,сочетание музыки и смена картинок. Блестяще! СПАСИБО!!! Нам так пригодятся Ваши работы по слушанию музыки, а теперь и так точно проиллюстрированные , Вы приложили свою любовь к музыке и доброе сердце! БЛАГОДАРЮ ВАС!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Спасибо Вам за то, что хочется это смотреть и слушать.





> Благодаря вам теперь на занятиях дети с бОльшим удовольствием будут слушать музыку...





> Спасибо за ваши видеоклипы, так тонко чувствовать и музыку и душу...





> Нам так пригодятся Ваши работы по слушанию музыки, а теперь и так точно проиллюстрированные





> Как же здорово, что у нас теперь есть фильмы самых сложных произведений Вивальди, которые мы слушаем в саду...


*Огромное СПАСИБО всем за теплые слова и высокую оценку моих работ!!! Такое СЧАСТЬЕ все это слушать!!!*




> СПАСИБО, ИРОЧКА! ТВОРИ!
> И НАМ МИНУТКИ РАДОСТИ ДАРИ!


И за побуждение к новым попыткам увидеть музыку - тоже спасибо!!! В том числе и за прямые просьбы. Это тоже счастье - чувствовать себя востребованной





> а уж пасторальные Весну и Осень сделать Иришке - будет уже проще... 
> Будем ждать новые фильмы, чтобы собрать все времена года в один зрелищный цикл...


Такие мысли были, не скрою... Думаю, что к началу учебного года и "Времена года" Вивальди и "Времена года" Чайковского я попробую увидеть полностью.

Вот и сегодня, как отдых после мятежной "Зимы" Вивальди с ее темпераментной стихией - меланхолическая умиротворенная "Осенняя песня" Чайковского. Сама с большим удовольствием провела последние дни в окружении пейзажной живописи!

----------

Irina V (22.10.2017), гномик (05.12.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), краля (13.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ледок

Ирочка!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!!

Осень - это мудрость. Она есть  в жизни каждого человека. Это не старость. Это - умение видеть и понимать. Осенью есть всё: и весна, и лето, и зима. Много лет слушаю это произведение, и каждый раз воспринимаю по-новому, как будто наблюдаю за тем,как распускается цветок. Это красиво.  А теперь ещё и в красках увидела. Всё очень точно!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018), краля (11.11.2017)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> Самым ярким моментом этого концерта, несомненно, является последняя часть, "Гроза".


Безусловно, из Ваших работ - для меня именно эта стала самою яркой и впечатляющей. Спасибо за осуществление затаенных потребностей:))) :flower:  Здорово!!! И отдельная моя благодарность за стихи-открытие. 

П.Чайковский, "Осенняя песнь"
Очень "по-чайковски" вы сделали эту работу. Длительность кадра - совершенна, направление движения - абсолютно. Считаю эту видео-интерпретацию лучшей! Точность попадания - 100%!!! Огромное спасибо!

Ирина, я прошу прощения за мой несколько лишенный лиризма тон. Абсолютно ВСЕ Ваши работы так или иначе тревожат мое сознание. Просто сегодня слово такое ложится, тяжелое. Вы - большущая трудяжка. Пусть творческие силы Вас не покидают, а служат генераторами и воплотителями новых идей. Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Так уж получалось, что когда начала я одновременно работать сразу над двумя одноименными циклами "Времена года" Вивальди и Чайковского -  зрительные выразительные средства разделились.
 Пьесы Чайковского сопровождались в моих клипах исключительно живописными полотнами, тогда как картину и Грозы и Метели создать помогли фотографии.

И вот наступил черед ОСЕНИ!
"Осеннюю песнь" Чайковского мне снова помогли увидеть живописные пейзажи. А вот Вивальди...

Своему концерту "Осень" Антонио Вивальди предпослал вот такой сонет:

_Шумит крестьянский праздник урожая.
Веселье, смех, задорных песен звон!
И Бахуса сок, кровь воспламеняя,
Всех слабых валит с ног, даруя сладкий сон.
А остальные жаждут продолженья,
Но петь и танцевать уже невмочь.
И, завершая радость наслажденья,
В крепчайший сон всех погружает ночь.
А утром на рассвете скачут к бору
Охотники, а с ними егеря.
И, след найдя, спускают гончих свору,
Азартно зверя гонят, в рог трубя.
Испуганный ужасным гамом,
Израненный, слабеющий беглец
От псов терзающих бежит упрямо,
Но чаще погибает, наконец._

То есть первая часть концерта - "Праздник урожая"! 
Но эстетика концерта Вивальди никак не соединяется в моем представлении с фотографиями, где современные люди с помощью современных орудий труда собирают урожай... Поэтому в этот раз я снова решила обратиться к живописи. Прежде всего - к полотнам эпохи композитора. Но слишком мало близких по содержанию нашла... Вот и не удержалась во времени и пространстве...
Однако я все же старалась, чтобы используемые мною живописные произведения были созданы не позже XIX века и географически относились к Европейским странам, без "заезда" в Россию...

Музыка концерта не однородна по своему характеру. Поэтому я не ограничилась изображением всего, что связано с урожем - садово-огородный труд, сбор урожай, празднование окончания уборочных работ... Есть здесь и осенние пейзажи... А вот подчеркивать линию валящего с ног сока Бахуса - не стала. Все таки со слишком нежным возрастом мы дело имеем!

Итак, рада буду, если понравится и пригодится в работе, 
Антонио Вивальди "Осень" из цикла "Времена года"

----------

Irina V (22.10.2017), lenik (25.10.2017), гномик (28.04.2018), Татьяна Вильевна (30.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! "Осень" Вивальди" прекрасна! Как всегда, чувствуется твой почерк и стиль - культура подачи материала, уважение и бережное отношение к музыке , подбор картин и гравюр в духе, времени и стиле музыки!

А то, что Осень - это не только золотые макушки деревьев, а ещё и сбор урожая - овощей, фруктов, это как раз очень понятно ребятам! 
Так что твоя прекрасная работа очень будет востребована не только музыкантами, но и воспитателями -на занятиях во взаимодействии с музыкой, ведь здесь можно говорить об осени  во всех её проявлениях!

А кроме того, здесь происходит не только совсем другое прочтение музыки, погружение в ту эпоху, но и знакомство с удивительными картинами и живописью прошлых веков, что не может не оказать воздействия на ум и духовность ребёнка.

Вот так и происходит воспитание души, вкуса и внутренней культуры детей!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> Антонио Вивальди "Осень" из цикла "Времена года"


*Просто изумительно!!! Благодарю о всей души!!! Иришка, ты такая умница!!!*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> ... рада буду, если понравится и пригодится в работе... Антонио Вивальди "Осень" из цикла "Времена года"


*ИРИШ,*  ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ – НЕТ СЛОВ!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И очень хочется  донести до детей свои ощущения, эмоции от увиденного и услышанного! Планку ты задала ого-го, какую высокую!!! Твои безукоризненные, продуманные до самых мелких мелочей работы обязывают ко многому! Хочется и с детьми погрузиться так же глубоко, как это сделала ты: «и во времени, и в пространстве».
Видится мне, в этом смысле, музыкально-художественный салон или гостиная. Честно говоря, не замахивалась на проекты такого плана, но ОЧЕНЬ ЗАХОТЕЛОСЬ! :Parting2:

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, здравствуйте! Я сегодня побывала в картинной галерее. Любовалась прекрасными полотнами великих художников. А какая звучала музыка?.. Это сильно...И это великолепие Вы подарили нам, поклонникам Ваших работ. Вы задеваете за живое, умея соединять и музыку, и живопись. Вы великий труженик. За такие работы только благодарность и огромное спасибо.*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня - снова Чайковский, "Времена года". И в середине жаркого лета - середина зимы: "Декабрь. Святки"

К этой пьесе у меня отношение особое. Именно ее исполняла я на том, таком памятном классном вечере, посвященном циклу Чайковского, который перерос в концерт для всей музыкальной школы. И, пожалуй, это самое яркое мое исполнительское выступление было. Ведь иначе нельзя! В голове звучало: "Конец - всему делу венец! Как сыграешь - такое и впечатление у всех от концерта останется!" А сколько разных вариантов исполнения прослушала я в процессе подготовки!!!
Для меня "Декабрь" - это в первую очередь не морозная снежная погода, а "Святки" - яркие праздничные дни, с рождественской елкой, гаданьями, веселыми гуляньями, ряжеными... С ярким весельем и затаенными надеждами, красотой лиц, обычаев и обрядов...
Именно картины таких моментов и хотела показать я с помощью музыки и произведений живописи.

Итак, *П.И.Чайковский "Декабрь. Святки" из цикла "Времена года"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (08.01.2016), laks_arina (13.01.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), опал1 (21.01.2016), Юличка М. (15.01.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! И ещё раз СПАСИБО!

Твои работы- это синтез искусств - Музыки и Живописи, которые ты так умно и умело объединяешь в гармоничное целое!

Ну, где наши дети увидят столько картин рождественских гаданий, колядования, народных гуляний?

Весёлых, ярких, интересных! И, конечно же, в процессе слушания музыки и просмотра картин у них возникнут масса вопросов - а что это за праздник, а что делают девушки, а как гадают они на петуха, на зеркало, и зачем бросают валенки? А зачем люди такие маски надевают и что они обозначают? :Smile3: 

Вот вам и экскурс в историю Руси, знакомство с её традициями, жизнью, поверьями... а в итоге -воспитание патриотизма и уважением к истории, расширение кругозора, знаний и интеллекта ребёнка!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Ведь этот прекрасный вальс Чайковского можно трактовать гораздо проще, обычно под него делали танец Снежинок.. а у тебя настолько глубоко и правильно истолковано понятие "Святки", что и взрослым интересно посмотреть и выяснить для себя этот вопрос - что же вкладывал Чайковский в это понятие?

Спасибо тебе за этот ликбез - и для взрослых, и для детей! Да ещё такой зрелищный!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> *"Утренняя молитва"* ... *П.И.Чайковский "Декабрь. Святки" из цикла "Времена года"*


СПАСИБО, *ИРОЧКА,* за очередную страницу художественного альманаха! Дай Бог, в сентябре всё останется на своих местах, тогда, думаю, объединить усилия с руководителем по изодеятельности (да, повезло нам! Есть в нашем саду настоящий художник-человек влюблённый в живопись). Уверена, что моя идея ей очень понравится! Воспитателей подключим. Представляешь, *Ирин,* как дети от такого глубокого погружения выиграют!!! И узнают, и увидят, и услышат -ПОЙМУТ и, надеюсь, ПОЛЮБЯТ!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Анжела72

Ирина, и снова шедевры! Настолько просматривается профессиональный почерк, оторваться нет возможности. 
"Святки" - это блестяще! Действительно, изумительные картины великих художников, яркие народные зарисовки наглядно помогут деткам проникнуть в историю народного праздника, познакомиться с традициями, которые и до наших дней сохраняются во многих областях России. Этакий наглядный калейдоскоп, который создает яркие образы праздничного действа, народных гуляний, гаданий, шествия ряженых. Очень любимое время святых вечеров, я думаю, для многих.
Увертюра к опере Руслан и Людмила - ощущения сказочности, душевности, духа русского. Поистине, ваши работы значительно расширяют диапазон возможных музыкальных произведений, которые можно предложить детям. 
И каждый видеопроект удивительно сочетает в себе музыку, живопись, создавая богатый эмоциональный заряд. Хочется пересматривать ваши проекты, и каждый раз, что-то новое открываешь для себя. Неиссякаемый источник тонкого душевного и духовного переживания. 
*БРАВО!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## говорушка

> а "Святки" - яркие праздничные дни, с рождественской елкой, гаданьями


ИРОЧКА Какая прелесть!!!!! СПАСИБО большое!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня - возвращение к страницам цикла "Времена года" П.И. Чайковского. И снова - летом о зиме. На этот раз "Январь. У камелька".
В своих пьесах цикла Чайковский все таки скорее не пейзажные зарисовки запечатлел, а разные моменты жизни человека, чувства, настроения... Подобранный к уже сочиненной пьесе эпиграф  - пушкинские строки:
"И мирной неги уголок
 Ночь сумраком одела,
 В камине гаснет огонек,
 И свечка нагорела." - на мой взгляд очень созвучен настроению пьесы. Действительно, представляется себе спокойный вечер у камина. О чем думается, глядя на огонь? Да о чем угодно! 
Как приятна, например, эта вечерняя мечтательная расслабленность, после яркого, насыщенного зимнего дня, в котором было место и работе, и активному отдыху - прогулкам, катанию на коньках или санках! Как приятно наслаждаться теплом камина, когда за окном - морозная снежная зима!

Итак, *П.И.Чайковский "Январь. У камелька" из цикла "Времена года"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (08.01.2016), laks_arina (15.01.2017), lenik (25.10.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Спасибо за это умиротворение, чувство покоя и тихой радости "У камелька"...
Как чудесно тихим зимним вечером, после зимних игр на улице, сесть у камина, и смотреть на огонь...а за окном воет вьюга...

Детям незнакома семантика этого слова - "камелёк"... но, одно дело рассказать и объяснить, а другое- ПОКАЗАТЬ!
Наглядный метод ( если говорить научным языком), а если человеческим - зрительный- самый действенный для ребяток!

И теперь, с рождением твоего клипа, это станет так понятно и зримо, так уютно и приятно послушать красивую музыку в сочетании с не менее красиво подобранными картинами / как здорово, что это именно картины! - стиль музыки и изобразительных средств-как всегда у тебя, Ирочка,в полной гармонии! - это уже твой профессиональный почерк/

Спасибо тебе большое! За то, что заботишься об иллюстрациях к слушанию музыки уже сейчас, заранее, и за то, что от всех твоих работ, даже зимних- на душе тепло, уютно, спокойно и радостно!

Хочется скорее -и уже, уверена, обязательно для многих музыкантов - ( ну, как не провести слушание, когда есть такая красота в копилочке!) - показать их ребятам, дать и им порадоваться и вникнуть в прекрасную музыку Чайковского, вглядываясь в прекрасное её зрелищное воплощение!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> П.И.Чайковский "Январь. У камелька" из цикла "Времена года"


*Остаётся только прижать руки к груди, поклониться и выдохнуть... благодарю... от всей души...*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте, Ирина. Сколько  подарков Вы готовите для детей и не забываете про нас взрослых. Каждая Ваша работа наполнена красотой, очарованием, профессионализмом. Одновременно можно слушать музыку и любоваться прекрасными полотнами художников. Вы творец, который так умело может соединять музыку и  живопись воедино. БРАВО!!!

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА,* столько тёплых справедливых слов уже сказано о твоей новой удивительной работе! Присоединяюсь всецело. СПАСИБО, что появилась ещё одна возможность насладиться и музыкой, и живописью, и талантом соединить всё это так гармонично!

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Я под таким впечатлением.. а мои дети- вообще в счастливом трансе.... объясню причину:

 Поскольку осень только началась, я решила сначала попрощаться с летом и рассказав о Вивальди, дала детям послушать, а потом посмотреть твой клип "Гроза"...

Что было с детьми - я тебе передать не могу... кто -то был в ступоре от такой красоты и мощи стихии, кто -то выбрасывал руки, в такт сверкания молнии, и мелькания кадров... потом хором закричали -: " Еще, ещё!!!!!!!!" Следующий раз слушали, затаив дыхание, глаза блестели, впитывали, вбирали в себя каждый звук и каждый кадр... вообщем, впечатление было сильнейшее!

А сегодня пришли на ритмику, и, хоть знают, чем мы занимаемся на ритмике, но первое, что закричали, перебивая друг друга: "А Вивальди, "Грозу" включите?"
Ну, как я могла отказать? Пообещала, что после занятия ритмикой, если хорошо будут заниматься, в качестве поощрительного приза, включу твоё видео....
Занимались прекрасно - всё протанцевали, ритмы простучали, поиграли, и наконец, пришел долгожданный момент.... "УРА!" Вивальди, Гроза"! - закричали они.
Смотрели и слушали три раза, - просили ещё и ещё! ну, не могут дети насладиться этим прекрасным видео и  музыкой Вивальди, так чудесно вплетённую в эти картины мощной, прекрасной и неудержимой стихии..

Ирочка, спасибо тебе от моих ребят - ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ! такое сильнейшее впечатление оказало на них это видео - и это такое СЧАСТЬЕ - видеть, что дети ТАК поглощены музыкой, и твоё видео помогает им визуально её прочувствовать!

А уж от меня спасибо - несчётное!

Уверена, что мои подготовишки замучают теперь меня просьбами об этом клипе, потому что оно удивительно сильное воздействие оказывает на душу!

Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! Слов нет! 

Я от их реакции просто счастливая хожу!!!! Все дети хором кричат - кто попросил родителей купить диск Вивальди, кто скачивает из интернета  - ну, разве не это ЦЕЛЬ всей нашей работы - чтобы дети полюбили и прочувствовали музыку!
И это ли не счастье?

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада, что "Утро" Грига понравилось!!!
Спасибо всем за добрые слова!*

Именно сейчас, когда наступили морозы так и хочется согреться мыслями о солнце и о весне, которая непременно наступит!
С этими мыслями и возвращаюсь к творчеству Чайковского, к его "Временам года". Хоть и зимний месяц на повестке дня - февраль, но зато - Масленица, прощание с зимой! Чтобы показать яркую праздничную атмосферу, снова обратилась к живописным полотнам. Как-то крепко в моем представлении этот цикл Чайковского с живописью связан! 

*Итак, П.И.Чайковский "Февраль. Масленица" из цикла "Времена года"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (08.01.2016), laks_arina (15.01.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), мандаришка (17.02.2016), Удомля (18.03.2019), Юлиана09 (09.12.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> ...Сегодня *"Утро" Грига* действительно восход солнца. Но не только... Солнце - источник жизни и красоты! Вот и в ролике моем идет развитие от зимнего морозного раннего утра к сияющему летнему зениту. 
> Буду рада, если кому-то еще моя работа будет полезна!...





> ...Именно сейчас, когда наступили морозы так и хочется согреться мыслями о солнце и о весне...
> * П.И.Чайковский "Февраль. Масленица" из цикла "Времена года"*


*ИРИША,* очень рада, что на страничках твоей темы появились очередные интересные, выразительные работы! В обеих  виден твой почерк:внутренняя интеллигентность и глубина, несмотря на различный подход в раскрытии образов и художественные изобразительные средства. 
*СПАСИБО!* Всегда приятно бывать у тебя.
]

----------


## laks_arina

> Итак, П.И.Чайковский "Февраль. Масленица" из цикла "Времена года"


*Сделано на отлично!!! Иришка, молодечик!!!*

----------


## Lempi

Спасибо, Ирочка, за новые шедевры. Люблю все твои фильмы, показываю детям. Зрительное и слуховое восприятие дают возможность понять музыку, полюбить её.

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! И снова восторг от увиденного! Действительно-каждое Ваше произведение-это шедевр!
 Как здорово, что дети, благодаря Вам, могут не только слушать музыку,но и понять ее характер с помощью живописи, познакомиться с  разнообразием ярких, красочных картин, раскрывающих народные масленичные гуляния и так точно передающих настроение музыки, на мгновение "окунуться" в атмосферу праздника.
Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> Итак, П.И.Чайковский "Февраль. Масленица" из цикла "Времена года"


* Вот и ещё одна замечательная работа вышла из- под руки Ирочки... 

Такое впечатление складывается при просмотре- что смотришь документальный фильм о праздновании масляничных, ярмарочных гуляний прошлого века..

Настолько в этом фильме-в одном стиле подобраны картины- ни одной лишней, проходящей, настолько все картины выразительны, ярки, эмоциональны, сюжетны.... настолько плавны их переходы, настолько они сочетаются своим настроением с характером и настроением музыки... что складывается ощущение  просмотра документального фильма или спокойного перелистывания художественного альбома...

Ирочка, твоя работа выше всяких похвал: как всегда - тебе присущ высокий вкус, ни кадра халтуры, всё гармонично, высокоэстетично и культурно.

Снимаю шляпу, маэстро! Изумительно!*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Да, Ириш! Это просто ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ - то, что ты делаешь! Это дано далеко не каждому, и тоже, своего рода СЧАСТЬЕ - иметь такой вот ДАР!!! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо тебе - много-много раз!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и закончились праздничные дни и своим чередом потекли дни рабочие... А вместе с ними зазвучал в саду новый для детей репертуар. Частенько - новый и для нас. Ведь столько замечательных идей, новых песен и танцев находим мы на нашем форуме, что так и хочется тоже попробовать, показать детям, порадоваться вместе!

Но и место классике - надежно и основательно. Ребята знакомятся с музыкой вновь, а мы снова и снова возвращаемся к любимым произведениям. И каждый раз открываем в них для себя что-то новое!

Сегодня я возвращаюсь к своему долгосрочному проекту - *"Временам года" П.И. Чайковского* 
ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА!!!! Так что на повестке дня - 
*"Март. Песня жаворонка"*
Только вот эпиграф Майкова не совсем полностью я кадрами клипа осветила...
"Поле зыблется цветами,
В небе льются света волны.
Вешних жаворонков пенья
Голубые бездны полны"
В моем Поволжье до цветов еще далеко... В некоторых кадрах с жаворонком они есть в клипе, но все же в картинах природы преобладает таящий снег, половодье... ранняя весна.... А вот потом, в "Апреле" будем любоваться подснежниками!

----------

lenik (25.10.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (04.04.2016), Ната25 (23.03.2016), Удомля (18.03.2019)

----------


## НСА

> "Март. Песня жаворонка"


Ирина, как всегда замечательно  :Tender:  Спасибо большое за ваше творчество.

[IMG]http://*********net/4862851m.gif[/IMG]

Ирина, а ко дню театра, ничего у вас нет  :Blush2:

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня я возвращаюсь к своему долгосрочному проекту - "Временам года" П.И. Чайковского
> ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА!!!! Так что на повестке дня -
> "Март. Песня жаворонка"


*
Ирочка! ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО!!!!!!!! Жаворонок у тебя- живой, парящий, летающий! 

Как же здорово, что ты использовала не только картинки, но и видео!

Как же этот стиль оживляет фильм! Потрясающе!

И опять так кстати - прямо перед весенним слушанием! Дети будут в восторге!

УМНИЦА!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, спасибо тебе большущее за очередной весенний подарок!!! И такая в нем чистота и свежесть, что дух захватывает!.. Ну как же это все здОрово у тебя получается!!! Необыкновенно!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ольга коробова

> "Март. Песня жаворонка"


Дорогая Ирина! Какое замечательное оформление к музыке. Как тонко и точно совпадают картины с музыкой - просто чудо, как вы это делаете! Спасибо за мастерство!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Как приятно, что мой Жавороночек понравился!!!*

Какое-то у меня самой иногда трепетное отношение появляется к "героям" своих клипов - журавликам, ежику, жаворонку...

А теперь - опять продолжение! Продолжение *"Времен года" П.И. Чайковского* И снова с трепетным и нежным героем...

*"Апрель. Подснежник"*

----------

lenik (25.10.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Елена М (22.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (04.04.2016), НСА (09.03.2017), ольга марущак (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ледок

Ирочка!!!
Огромное спасибо за твои клипы!

Особая  благодарность за "Подснежник". У меня с ним связан определённый период в жизни.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А теперь - опять продолжение! Продолжение "Времен года" П.И. Чайковского И снова с трепетным и нежным героем...
> 
> "Апрель. Подснежник"


Ирочка, ну просто нет слов... столько нежности, хрупкости, зыбкости в твоём творении... потрясающее гармоническое слияние с музыкой! Какая же нежная весна у тебя проклюнулась... какая красивая и трогательная!

Просто чудо, а не клип... ни добавить, ни убавить  ничего нельзя... настолько всё сделано со вкусом, утонченно и  изысканно.. чудо просто!

Спасибо огромное! И, как всегда, кстати, к теме, к весне - так необходимо!


А сегодня у меня был просто ПИР Ирочкиных работ!

Прошли весенние утренники... и ребятам просто необходимо было отдохнуть перед выпускными хлопотами... а как отдохнуть? 
Ну, конечно же, окунувшись в Прекрасное!

В эти весенние дни так неожиданно похолодало и выпало столько снега...  я понимала, что это ненадолго,что пройдет несколько дней и забушует Весна...и вот я решила посвятить музыкальное занятие благодарности Зиме...

И что я взяла?  Конечно же, Ирочкины работы...

*"Зима" Вивальди* - это просто чудо совершенства!  Кажется, что мы с ребятами можем смотреть этот клип бессчетное количество раз!

Суровой, но прекрасной в своей красоте Зиме, сопоставили весёлую ярмарочную Зиму *Чайковского "Февраль. Масленица"*... сколько сравнений, эпитетов подобрали ребята!

И всё это благодаря как самой музыке, так и созданным Ирочкой, красивым, ярким образам в её прекрасных фильмах!

А *"Веселые снеговички"* подарили нам замечательные весёлые ритмы! 

Ребята с таим желанием отхлопывали их - сначала по карточкам, а потом и вместе с музыкой, с клипом, переключаясь с простых ритмов на более сложные, но уже понятные и знакомые!

А потом мы спели любимые зимние песни и станцевали любимые зимние танцы.. вообщем, такие замечательные проводы Зиме устроили... и, похоже, так вовремя... завтра уже обещали резкое потепление...

Такая чудесная атмосфера в музыкальном зале была- с таким удовольствием и с такой радостью посмотрели любимые Ирочкины работы и подарили Зиме свои голоса и пластику...

Спасибо, Ирочка,  за твои чудесные фильмы, за твоё удивительное видео прочтение прекрасной Музыки!!!

Твои работы делают Музыку зримой, ясной, прозрачной и реально ощутимой, а наши занятия более богатыми, насыщенными и интересными!

*СПАСИБО и от меня, и от моих ребят!
*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня я покажу окончание своего долгосрочного проекта - *"Времена года" Антонио Вивальди*. Теперь по одной части каждого из четырех концертов цикла я попыталась увидеть. Сначала это были 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4666124 - *"Лето"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4671056 - *"Зима"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4675149 - *"Осень"*

А сегодня - *"Весна"*

Своему концерту Вивальди предпослал такой сонет:

_Весна грядёт! И радостною песней
Полна природа. Солнце и тепло,
Журчат ручьи. И праздничные вести
Зефир разносит, точно волшебство.
Вдруг набегают бархатные тучи,
Как благовест звучит небесный гром.
Но быстро иссякает вихрь могучий,
И щебет вновь плывет в пространстве голубом.
Цветов дыханье, шелест трав,
Полна природа грёз.
Спит пастушок, за день устав,
И тявкает чуть слышно пёс.
Пастушеской волынки звук
Разносится гудящий над лугами,
И нимф танцующих волшебный круг
Весны расцвечен дивными лучами._

В концерте 3 части. И сонет как бы на три части делится, с тремя разными героями - весенняя природа, пастушок и нимфы.  
Первая часть, которую и сопровождает видео, о торжестве весенней природы рассказывает, во всех ее проявлениях. Так 
четко слышны в ней голоса  птиц, журчание ручья, дуновение ветра... 
Мой детский сад в той части Пензы расположен, где в позже других районов города тает снег... Так приятно было сегодня слушать музыку, утверждающую, что непременно снег утечет ручьями, запоют птицы, зажужжат насекомые, буйно расцветут цветы... И светящее в окно солнце подтверждало это: "Все впереди!!!" 
Какое счастье!!!

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ВесСнушка (15.04.2018), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (04.04.2016), мандаришка (17.02.2016), НСА (09.03.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> А сегодня - "Весна"


Такая звонкая, бушующая даже порой - Весна!!! Бесподобно просто, Ириш! Все приметы весенние - вот они, налицо)) И столько света, солнца, воздуха в твоем клипе!.. А птиц - каких только нет!!! Сейчас вот рассказывай - что за птицы дивные, невиданные?))))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Сегодня я покажу окончание своего долгосрочного проекта - "Времена года" Антонио Вивальди.."Весна"


ТАК ЯРКО, СОЧНО И ТОРЖЕСТВЕННО!
И ВСЁ, ЧТО ВИДИТСЯ И СЛЫШИТСЯ, БОЖЕСТВЕННО!!!
В СВОИ РАБОТЫ, КАК ВСЕГДА, 
ВЛОЖИЛА МАССУ ТЫ ТРУДА,
И РЕЗУЛЬТАТ ТОГО, *ИРИНА,* СТОИТ,
СЕРДЦА И ДУШИ ОН ВОЛНУЕТ, БЕСПОКОИТ!!!
А В БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ МОЙ БУКЕТ,

И СКРОМНАЯ КОРОБОЧКА КОНФЕТ. :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня - "Весна"


Иришка! Как замечательно! теперь собрался венок из 4 времен года Вивальди! Цикл завершен и удивительно хорош!

Мои дети до сих пор просят дать им посмотреть Зиму и Грозу - в любое время года это желанное слушание и видео - они - просто совершенство!

А Весна Вивальди в твоём прочтении- это живой, свежий глоток воздуха, ветра, солнца, счастья, продолжения жизни!

Изумительно, как всегда! Спасибо огромное! Так красиво, нежно, трепетно и ярко!

Теперь будет что показать ребятам!

Я только недавно показывала им фильм о Вивальди, там звучат фрагменты "Весны", а теперь покажу твой фильм - будет такая замечательная "арка" и закрепление! 

Спасибо огромное! Как всегда - всё ТАК вовремя и кстати! Такое подспорье в работе по слушанию!!! 

Душа радуется - насколько полными и насыщенными стали эти занятия, благодаря твоему мастерству!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> Сегодня я покажу окончание своего долгосрочного проекта - *"Времена года" Антонио Вивальди*. Теперь по одной части каждого из четырех концертов цикла я попыталась увидеть. Сначала это были 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4666124 - *"Лето"*
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4671056 - *"Зима"*
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4675149 - *"Осень"*



Ирина! Огромное Вам спасибо за поддержку, доходчивое объяснение. Теперь у меня действительно, благодаря вам появилась волшебная кнопка "Скачать", и она стала автоматической! Меня несколько дней не было, а у вас сложился целый проект! Спасибо за клипы, за помощь в работе!

----------


## Veramar62

> А сегодня - "Весна"


*Ирина! Огромное спасибо за ваш творческий труд! Я сейчас веду в ДМШ Слушание музыки с малышами, а практического материала мало, а ваши творения будут им доступны и понятны! Еще раз огромное спасибо!*

----------


## Vitolda

Продолжение уже начатого проекта - это как возвращение в любимую книгу, или встреча с дорогим другом! И странички вновь и вновь перелистывать хочется, то читая подряд, то - только особенные моменты... А уж с другом и вовсе не наговориться!!!  

Сегодня у меня снова продолжение... Возвращение во "Времена года" Чайковского. Ныряю в его "Белые ночи" и наслаждаюсь звуками, ощущениями...

*П.И. Чайковский "Май. Белые ночи" из цикла "Времена года"*

----------

lenik (25.10.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), мандаришка (17.02.2016), Удомля (18.03.2019)

----------


## Valenta

С большим удовольствием, *Ирин,* нырнула с тобой на пАру! :Ok: 
Восхищает художественное единство твоей "новорождённой": музыка, живопись и даже драматургия (так мне понравилась в финале задумчиво стоящая возле окна женщина)! МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Девочки, я с вами тоже, если вы не против)) очень приятное "плавание" получается! Такая живопись, Ириш - загляденье!..Все очень-очень к душе!.. Спасибо за это майское Чудо!)))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Восхищает художественное единство твоей "новорождённой": музыка, живопись и даже драматургия





> Такая живопись, Ириш - загляденье!..Все очень-очень к душе!.. Спасибо за это майское Чудо!)))


Вот и ещё один месяц во временах года заиграл чудесными красками! Замечательно, Ирочка!

Особенно вызывает уважение твой выдержанный стиль использования именно живописи в создании образов природы на музыку Чайковского!

Чувство меры, вкуса- музыкального и художественного, их гармония со звучащей музыкой удивительны и благостны взору!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за белые ночи - и в природе - первая часть фильма, и в городе- тихом и сказочном Петербурге- городе белых ночей, чья архитектура  удивительно созвучна с музыкой 19 века... покой и загадочность музыки и тихого, теплого рассвета завораживает и умиротворяет...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Олюр (30.10.2017)

----------


## говорушка

Ирина спасибо за красоту!

----------


## baterflay-13

Ирочка, волшебница!!! Еще один твой шедевр, твое видение прекрасной музыки Чайковского - еще один твой подарок всем нам!
У меня с этой пьесой из "Времен года" связаны воспоминания детства...выпускной 7 класс в музыкальной школе...мы готовим как бы сейчас назвали - проект: выпускники и педагоги играют пьесы цикла, рассказывают о нем, о Чайковском...Мне достался "Май"....Ух, ДОСТАЛСЯ!))) 
Вот бы мне тогда твой фильм!!! Играешь, а перед глазами - твоя красота...Душа поет!!! 
Спасибо, Ирочка, за чудесную, такую проникновенную работу! И за возвращение в детство - вспомнила себя, пятнадцатилетнюю...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Inchik0811

Ирина! Позвольте и мне выразить свое восхищение этой прекрасной музыкой и тем клипам которыми вы поделились.ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!

----------


## ivano

Ирина, огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество! Вы бесспорно талантливый человек! Совершенно изумительные клипы, восхищает, насколько тонко Вы чувствуете связь музыки и живописи. Творческих успехов!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## нутя

Ириночка, Ваши клипы-просто ДИВО и ЧУДО! - как всё подобрано, всё в музыку, по смыслу! СПАСИБО, Вам, за Ваш талант, за то, что Вы делитесь своим трудом! доставляете такую радость, что не возможно оторваться!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! Кудесница! Вот уже третий день наслаждаюсь Вашими шедеврами! Какое счастье, когда Бог дает людям талант! Благодарю Вас за Ваши чудесные клипы!*

[IMG]http://*********su/5297163.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Nativ

Как точно подобраны картинки к грозе! Здорово! Произведение  воспринимается иначе, ярче. Потрясающе! Спасибо за такую работу!

----------


## Анжела72

Ирочка, спасибо за блестящий видеопроект "Май. Белые ночи" на музыку П.И. Чайковского. Волшебно, нежно, красиво!

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, спасибо Вам за такую чудесную работу "Белые ночи"! Мы живем в Подмосковье и дети наши не видят белых ночей, а с помощью вашего клипа теперь есть возможность дать детям представление об этом природном явлении. Все Ваши работы собираю в отдельную папку, очень нравиться.Желаю Вам творческих успехов, новых находок и вдохновения.Спасибо!

----------


## А.Арина

Спасибо Ирина!!! Сколько много труда и любви вложено в ваши работы!!! Просто восхитительно!!!

----------


## Tatyana L

Ирина, я Вас совсем не знаю. Но каким же теплом и любовью (к детям, к музыке, к жизни...) веет от Ваших работ и сообщений!
Вы - удивительный человек. Спасибо, что делитесь с нами своими профессиональными и человеческими талантами. Здоровья Вам и вдохновения!!!
Все Ваши чудесные клипы теперь в моей копилочке!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Сегодня я покажу окончание своего долгосрочного проекта - "Времена года" Антонио Вивальди. Теперь по одной части каждого из четырех концертов цикла я попыталась увидеть. Сначала это были 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4666124 - "Лето"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4671056 - "Зима"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4675149 - "Осень"[/quot


*
ИРИНУШКА, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!!! Обязательно использую!*

----------


## Ирина-23

Ирочка, огромнейшее спасибо за Ваш титанический труд, за изумительные клипы и за то, что Вы так щедро делитесь с нами.СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Олюр

> П.И. Чайковский "Май. Белые ночи"


*Как удачно переплелись воедино -  потрясающая музыка П. Чайковского и со вкусом подобранный видеоряд!
 Спасибо, Ирина, за доставленное удовольствие слушать и созерцать!*

----------

Vitolda (22.12.2015)

----------


## мандаришка

Ирина! Огромное спасибо за прекрасные видеоклипы!

----------

Vitolda (17.02.2016)

----------


## Iloncik

Спасибо Ирине. Необыкновенно творчески открыты все времена года. из клипов  у Вивальди даже захотелось сравнить лето и зиму. Обязательно в новом учебном году возьму Вивальди...

----------

Vitolda (13.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Спасибо огромное за такие замечательные клипы! Так всё продуманно! С удовольствием буду использовать! Всё вот думаю...как мне повезло, что я оказалась на таком чудесном сайте!)

----------

aichka (27.06.2016), Vitolda (27.06.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Доброе утро! Вот и я попал к Вам В гости. Огромнейшее спасибо за Ваш труд! Клипы замечательные. Удачи Вам и творческих фантазий!

----------

aichka (27.06.2016), Vitolda (27.06.2016)

----------


## zwetlana

Огромное спасибо за Ваши чудесенки! С лета вынашиваю гостиную "Зимние сказки", которая появится благодаря Вашим работам. Обязательно выставлю фотоотчёт.

----------

aichka (22.10.2017), Vitolda (22.10.2017), Олюр (30.10.2017)

----------

